

Ex-Google employee says she was reprimanded for speaking about sexual harassment - mandlar
http://www.businessinsider.com/kelly-ellis-claims-she-was-sexually-harassed-at-google-2015-3

======
mandlar
Original title was: "A former Google employee claims she was reprimanded for
speaking out about sexual harassment" but had to reword it meet 80 character
title limit.

